

Classic JavaEE or Spring+Hibernate is out - banq
http://www.dzone.com/links/ddd_cqrs_eventsourcing_example_source_football_ma.html
classic programming mode such as JavaEE or Spring+Hibernate is out, changing the mindset - more object-oriented view at the business domain modeling, thinking about business process instead of data, DDD + CQRS + EventSourcing is the future. football Match is the example for future.
======
banq
classic programming mode only thinking about data not business language. in
there, the domain model is a data package, not a object.

